# Writing a unique ethnic recipes book - feedback needed



## juguar (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm writing an ethnic recipes book.. It will have a pretty unique angle to it, definitely healthy recipes. I'm so excited about it!

I have a couple of questions for all you folks that love all kinds of ethnic food.

- Should I write my book in e-book format or in traditional paper book?
- Besides the recipe, what do you like the most in an ethnic recipe book?

I'm interested in ** your ** opinion of what you would prefer, not in what would be convenient for me 

Many thanks.

Best,
Jug


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a techie sort of guy. I love my gadgets. I have an iPhone 4 and I have a Kindle, both of which I love. That being said, when it comes to cookbooks I like them in hardcover. 

The most important thing for me in a good cookbook, aside from good recipes obviously, is quality color pictures. A cookbook without pictures is not one that really draws me in. There are exceptions to that rule of course, but for the most part that would be something that would be very important to me. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## juguar (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks GB. We need more of your kind of CEOs


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

Now if only I could get paid for that position


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2010)

I also prefer a hardcover cookbook.   In addition to great photos of the finished dishes, I really appreciate some histories of the region and the specific dishes.  This helps you understand why things evolved as they did.

Above all else, test the recipes and have others test the recipes in their homes with their gear to ensure the work.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 21, 2010)

Me three for hardcover cookbooks

....that being said, I take my favourite recipes out of those books and enter them into my recipe program so the books stay clean and I can manipulate the servings, etc.


----------



## Alix (Jul 21, 2010)

I prefer my cookbooks coil bound so I can open to the recipe I want without messing with the hard cover. I also agree with the pictures bit GB mentioned.


----------



## juguar (Jul 21, 2010)

Alix said:


> I prefer my cookbooks coil bound so I can open to the recipe I want without messing with the hard cover. I also agree with the pictures bit GB mentioned.



That is awesome feedback.  So I could conceivably either ship coil-bound or create an e-book which folks can print and put into a binder.

Thanks.
Jug


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with coil bound, and lots of pictures.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 21, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I agree with coil bound, and lots of pictures.



I prefer a three ring binder format.  it has a spine that can be printed.  Coil bound books are easy to use, but they are 'good citizens' on the book shelf as you can't read the title of the book.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 21, 2010)

*Diets*

I agree with every comment posted so I second the book format with the coil and great pics with a history behind the dish.

The other is that I like cook books that can offer a variety that cater to special diets (mine would be lactose intolerance).  It's disheartening when someone gives me a cookbook because they know I love to cook, but I can't eat a darn thing in it.  

That may be too specific but I can say that those of us with special needs would LOVE if someone would give sections of their great ideas to us.  We'd still buy the book, because we still cook for people who don't share our needs so we cook those dishes for them and the others for us.

I think there would be money in that market if someone would cater to it, but I understand that more people don't have needs than those that do (I would guess).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 21, 2010)

Since I collect & read cookbooks like novels, I definitely prefer regular hardcover books. Looseleaf & spiral-bounds look cheap & cheesy to me, & I only buy them when/if they're interesting & on the sale/remainder rack.


----------



## juguar (Jul 21, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Since I collect & read cookbooks like novels, I definitely prefer regular hardcover books. Looseleaf & spiral-bounds look cheap & cheesy to me, & I only buy them when/if they're interesting & on the sale/remainder rack.



Aah, the food romantic.  One after my heart!


----------



## juguar (Jul 21, 2010)

I do find that every fifth person I know has some thing or other that they can't consume.   The many mysteries of the world..


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2010)

coil bound, waterproof pages work well with cookbooks, i've found.

ethnic and healthy? that sounds really interesting. a lot of what people call ethnic foods lean more to peasent dishes, which often aren't the healthiest in today's world of lack of exercise.

i'd be very interested in any healthy cookbook since that's all dw will eat, and we're trying to teach our son to eat heathfully as well. 

good luck with it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 21, 2010)

I seem to agree with the others: Hardback book, lots of quality pictures.  I prefer to see my titles on the bookshelf.  For ethnic books, I also appreciate knowing what ingredients can be substituted if there is something hard to find - or where I can obtain some harder to find ingredients.  Also, I like knowing how to make-do without special cooking instruments and step-by-step pictures of special cooking techniques that are unique to the type of food.

I have a lovely Spanish cookbook that has these things.  I love to use it because it made the dishes, though somewhat complex due to the unusual ingredients, easy and attainable for me.

~Kathleen


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 21, 2010)

Paper printed of any kind.. coil or hardbound...

with a CD version in a folder inside!


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 21, 2010)

A "must" for me is to have a mouthwatering, color-saturated photo accompanying every recipe (which seems to echo everyone's sentiments here). I just bought a Mediterranean hardcover (but somewhat padded) cookbook 6 1/2" X 8" with over 100 recipes (recipe on left page and full-page photo of the dish on the right page). The binding is only about 3/4" but there are 240 high quality gloss white pages in it. Each and every picture is to die for. It was published in 2009 by Parragon Publishing. Name is simply, "Mediterranean".

The back says, "The Mediterranean diet has become widely recognized in recent years for it's many health benefits". It's a simple, colorful, and delicious cuisine, consisting mainly of a stunning range of nutrition-packed fruits and vegetables, with fresh seafood and a little meat and cheese. Plenty of olive oil, with it's heart-protective properties, completes the picture of a way of eating that promotes an enviably long and healthy life..."

There is a lot of competition out there so do a thorough market research first. This high-quality little book was only $4.99 at TJMaxx (originally $9.00).

I've never purchased nor even searched for an e-book...although I can only imagine the low-overhead and ease of distribution the seller can enjoy. I just have zero interest in e-books.

If you have a winning Hollywood personality then consider marketing your book through an agent and hit the talk-show circuit. That's the most effective in this highly competative market.

Good Luck


----------



## MSC (Jul 21, 2010)

juguar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm writing an ethnic recipes book.. It will have a pretty unique angle to it, definitely healthy recipes. I'm so excited about it!
> 
> ...


----------



## juguar (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi MSC,

Certainly my own project.  Budget is certainly a constraint, so e-book would be great for me.  But if people don't want it or use it, then there's no point in doing it.  That's kinda my thought process.

Also, I'm thinking of a Thai/Indian/Indonesian theme.

Thanks.
Jug


----------



## velochic (Jul 21, 2010)

Alix said:


> I prefer my cookbooks coil bound so I can open to the recipe I want without messing with the hard cover. I also agree with the pictures bit GB mentioned.



This is what I was going to say.  I don't like that I need to basically lay something on a hardcover book to keep it open.  If I had a choice, I would buy every book in spiral bound.

Good luck with your cookbook!  When it comes out, please let us know.


----------



## juguar (Jul 22, 2010)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 22, 2010)

velochic said:


> This is what I was going to say. I don't like that I need to basically lay something on a hardcover book to keep it open. If I had a choice, I would buy every book in spiral bound.


 
What I use for all my cookbooks, regardless of their binding, is an acrylic cookbook stand/holder.  It holds any cookbook - even floppy softcovers & heavy coffee-table types - in an upright position; perfect for easy reference while cooking & fully protecting the entire book from any splatters.

I can't imagine using a cookbook without one!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Publishing in two formats would be a good idea.  Ebooks may still look a little unpractical, but see how the technology has evolved, in music, films and other videos, cameras just to name a few, and excellent, practicable gadgets for ebook reading are coming out now.  I dare say the age of Ebooks is just around the corner.  
However, book readers are much more conservative and less prone to such changes, it may take longer for the transition.  I do have a small computer installed over the kitchen counter to search, study and consult with recipes (also handy for playing music while cooking  ) which is indeed very handy, without having a book occupying the counter top and worrying not to damage or soil it.  Having said that I also enjoy looking through the traditional cookbooks in a safer environment, while lounging about.  In this case it is the best if it is a nice, hard covered book loaded with quality pictures.  So I do appreciate the both sides of it, thus, I am for publishing in two different format...


----------



## spork (Jul 22, 2010)

For me, and probably many others, there's a large gap in ethnic cooking - namely, ingredients, techniques, and the culture - it's a prelude, maybe a prerequisite.  An entire cookbook, without a single recipe, can even be conceived.  Some of my personal favorite ethnic cookbooks devote substantial copy to this, or at the very least, they have a thorough glossary.

Back to the vote...  one mark of a well-loved cookbook is grease stains.  Not good for iPads and other electronics, I would think.  In any case, the production question is entirely dependent on your marketing, distribution, target demographics, etc., mostly irrelevant to a book's content.  Once it's finished, you can switch to any format very easily.  Sounds like fun, Jug.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 23, 2010)

As some have mentioned, I enjoy seeing pictures of the completed dish.  Sometimes step by step pics as well ( if it is a confusing step).  Being ethnic, I do enjoy the historical nature of the dish.  If its from another country ( or time period) Id like to see any special gadgets this culture may use in preparing the dish.  Some ingredients may be exotic, or hard to find, or maybe completely unfamiliar,  so a picture dictionary, describing the exotic , hard to find ingredients could be helpful too ( also including possible substitutions if such an ingredient cannot be found).

I love trying ethnic foods.


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2010)

IF you are budget-constrained, a comb-bound or other sort of soft bound book is the way to go.  If you are mostly selling to family, friends, and neighbors, it is the only way to do it affordably. Watch for ethnic fairs and festivals, and neighborhood festivals and set up a table.

Oh, P.S., comb-bound books can be opened flat and are very convenient when  you are cooking.  I have lots of friends who collect them, as well.


----------

